# Do you unplug your LED trailer lights ?



## Andy Taylor (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it necessary to unplug my LED trailer lights when I back into the water? I've been reading conflicting things about this. Thanks.


----------



## T-MAN (Jun 28, 2012)

i never unplug my led's and ive never had a problem with them either


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2012)

no need - that is why I put them on, tired of changing bulbs when i forgot to unplug!


----------



## fish devil (Jun 28, 2012)

:twisted: Absolutley, positively NO!!!!!


----------



## bulldog (Jun 28, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> no need - that is why I put them on, tired of changing bulbs when i forgot to unplug!



Yep.


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope
Reason went with LED's
makes easier to see trailer location under water at night to line up boat


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> Nope
> Reason went with LED's
> makes easier to see trailer location under water at night to line up boat



Good point never thought about that.

I just put LEDs on my trailer and I will probably still unplug, just safer if you ask me. I'm more worried about what it might do to my truck electrical system. With my luck it would take out my computer in the truck.

Unplug better safe than sorry....


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Once again, not unanimous.


----------



## boater15 (Jun 29, 2012)

I always unplug my lights from truck, currently have LEDS on trailer. No reason not to. Have been boating for 10 years and never had an issue where I needed the trailer lights to take my boat out of the water, even after dark. I have reflectors on the truck side of my guide-ons and my truck tail lights shine on them and they light up nicely.


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 30, 2012)

So why make/buy submersible lights if unplug them every time? Is not this what they are intended for?
All late model trucks I know of, trailer is fused separately under hood to protect rest of system. Only way I could see cause any damage worst then a blown fuse is if one switched to wrong size of fuse or while backed in and lighting struck water. Once one pulls out of water it does not dry right away, one would have to sit there quite a while for everything to completely dry out. If do have issues using submersible lights backing in I believe it's a problem due to wiring problem and just showing up sooner then later. 

I just switched my trail to all LED lights. I got tired of the cheap wire they come with, drying and cracking, so I run 16ga chemical resistant extension cord wire inside frame, soldered and liquid taped every connection. Solder directly into side marked lights sealed with silicone. Also soldered with liquid tape a round 7 pin plug with pigtail to wiring, so did not have to use adapter up at truck. Used grommets also every place wire come thru frame. The extension cord wire is a 3 wire so I also could ground every light directly to plug and not rely on trailer for grounding. I am very confident wiring will hold up for yrs. with no issues.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 30, 2012)

Read the fine print on the manual. Submersible and water proof mean two different things. Submersible means it's OK to unplug, submerse in water, pull out, let drain and dry, then plug back in. Water proof means do what ever you want, nothing is getting in. Leave em hooked up.


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 30, 2012)

Think there are different qualities of led's. Ones I installed said on box submersible to 80'. I think if They get to 80' I will have more problems, then worrying about then damaging electrical system.  
I was just stating reason why I do not unplug. Everyone can do on what feels best for them.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I don't remember if the packaging said they were waterproof or not. Not all LED taillights are waterproof?


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 30, 2012)

I run my submersible lights plugged in all the time, never ever had a fuse blow.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 1, 2012)

I leave them plugged in... No issues


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> Thanks guys. I don't remember if the packaging said they were waterproof or not. Not all LED taillights are waterproof?




Correct.

In some capacity, they all have a circut board inside. Ya kinda don't want to get that wet.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 2, 2012)

Google "Submersible trailer led lights" 
Click on any manufacture that comes up, you will see if submersible they all say waterproof in description also. Circuit board and any sensitive parts are sealed in epoxy, so water can not get to them. Your wiring connection point is weakest link for corrosion. 

They are protected no different in water protection, then transducers on depth finders. Does anyone worry about them underwater?


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 4, 2012)

I never unplug and I have had both lights on trailer. Never blew a light on my truck while 4 wheeling either. Nor do they blow when its raining outside. Keep the housing water proof and you won't have any issues, regular or LED. Today's LED are buried in epoxy so corrosion is never an issue. 

The reason you unplug regular lights is the bulb cracks/blows due to rapid cooling, not from a water/electrical issue.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't unplug mine and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't unplug, never been an issue. nice at night too.


----------



## astonblake (Jul 31, 2012)

> generally boards are created water proof.actually for bulb you should unplug.because it may cut.but if you use LED no need to unplug.ang it is too safe and good to use LED light.because it peovide low heat.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a newer truck with a seperately fused wiring harness and I never unplug my LEDs in freshwater...but I ALWAYS do in saltwater.


----------

